# I finally ordered my cutter



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

After months of daily obsessing over this forum, making phonecalls and asking tons of questions, I finally made a decision and ordered the 25" Copam yesterday. This forum helped so much. I felt I was making an informed decision. Thanks to all. 

I chose the Copam because I wanted a good, well reviewed machine, but not being sure how much I will use it, didn't want to spend a huge amount of money. Also, since I have an embroidery shop, even though I think I will mostly do vinyl, I wanted something that would cut twill.

I am very excited !


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I also do embroidery and added a cutter and now I do a lot of vinyl work. I have thought seriously about going into digital printing with a versacam.The vinyl has added a lot more business and versatility. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats sewon and JB order a vercam so I can have someone to do my digital printing wholesale for me.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

sewon said:


> After months of daily obsessing over this forum, making phonecalls and asking tons of questions, I finally made a decision and ordered the 25" Copam yesterday. This forum helped so much. I felt I was making an informed decision. Thanks to all.
> 
> I chose the Copam because I wanted a good, well reviewed machine, but not being sure how much I will use it, didn't want to spend a huge amount of money. Also, since I have an embroidery shop, even though I think I will mostly do vinyl, I wanted something that would cut twill.
> 
> I am very excited !


good luck!
you may have some problems connecting the plotter to the PC, but it will be ok.
i own the same machine and i am happy with it.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

So how did you resolve the connection problem?


----------



## firebert (Mar 29, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

sewon said:


> So how did you resolve the connection problem?


i installed the machine as a printer and i used the paralle connection instead of the usb connection.


----------



## swaneejuggalo (Jun 8, 2008)

I own a 24" LP and love it i've cut a at east 100+ yards of vinyl since i bought it but when connecting i wouldn't usb its really unstable best bet is parallel or serial port connection i use serial....


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

sewon said:


> After months of daily obsessing over this forum, making phonecalls and asking tons of questions, I finally made a decision and ordered the 25" Copam yesterday. This forum helped so much. I felt I was making an informed decision. Thanks to all.
> 
> I chose the Copam because I wanted a good, well reviewed machine, but not being sure how much I will use it, didn't want to spend a huge amount of money. Also, since I have an embroidery shop, even though I think I will mostly do vinyl, I wanted something that would cut twill.
> 
> I am very excited !


Good for you Virginia! I'm currently in the position you were in. I'm going back and forth between what cutter to get and I've been going through the threads while I save up the money. I've been going back and forth between the US Cutters and the Roland, but now I'm back to the US Cutter because of the price. With the money from my business, I could get the cutter and still have money left over for me to get into sublimation printing. Now I'm stuck between saving even more money by going with the MH series rather than the Copam. 

When you get your machine set up, can you send another post letting us know how it was to set up, etc. Also, what software did you get? SignCut X2?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

nice i just ordered my compan 24" Sunday i should be getting it Thursday.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> Good for you Virginia! I'm currently in the position you were in. I'm going back and forth between what cutter to get and I've been going through the threads while I save up the money. I've been going back and forth between the US Cutters and the Roland, but now I'm back to the US Cutter because of the price. With the money from my business, I could get the cutter and still have money left over for me to get into sublimation printing. Now I'm stuck between saving even more money by going with the MH series rather than the Copam.
> 
> When you get your machine set up, can you send another post letting us know how it was to set up, etc. Also, what software did you get? SignCut X2?


I bought a inexpensive cutter to get started and later upgraded to a Roland Gx 24. from Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. I willsay the Roland is faster,quieter and tracks th vinl straighter for long cuts. I don't regret either cutter purchase. I hope this helps. ..... JB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I bought a inexpensive cutter to get started and later upgraded to a Roland Gx 24. from Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. I willsay the Roland is faster,quieter and tracks th vinl straighter for long cuts. I don't regret either cutter purchase. I hope this helps. ..... JB


I believe that's what my plan is. Get a less expensive cutter now and upgrade down the rode using the profits from this one. I figure the payoff will be faster with the less expensive machine.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

The copam is a great cutter. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

The new Copams have a direct USB to USB connection, and no longer include the sometimes troublesome Serial to USB adaptor.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

I got the SignBlazer software since that's what they recommend, and yes I will let you know how set up goes. Delivery is scheduled for Thursday, but I probably won't get to it till next week, as I am stressed getting out some other orders this week. Good luck with your decision.  It is a relief when you finally decide.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

sewon said:


> I got the SignBlazer software since that's what they recommend, and yes I will let you know how set up goes. Delivery is scheduled for Thursday, but I probably won't get to it till next week, as I am stressed getting out some other orders this week. Good luck with your decision. It is a relief when you finally decide.


I believe I've decided on the Copam but I will wait until early July to order. I'm going on vaction on the 29th and won't be back until the 6th so it doesn't make sense to get one until I get back. Now I just have to research the software.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

same here cant wait for Thursday to come


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> I believe I've decided on the Copam but I will wait until early July to order. I'm going on vaction on the 29th and won't be back until the 6th so it doesn't make sense to get one until I get back. Now I just have to research the software.


I would order it ,so it arrived the ,I got back.No need to waste time. ...... JB


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

sewon said:


> I got the SignBlazer software since that's what they recommend, and yes I will let you know how set up goes. Delivery is scheduled for Thursday, but I probably won't get to it till next week, as I am stressed getting out some other orders this week. Good luck with your decision. It is a relief when you finally decide.


Signblazer is a horrible piece of software. At least my experience was just horrible. I call it the paint of the graphics world.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

hiGH said:


> Signblazer is a horrible piece of software. At least my experience was just horrible. I call it the paint of the graphics world.


well its kinda to late for me now lol


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I would order it ,so it arrived the ,I got back.No need to waste time. ...... JB


I'll order it, but see if they can wait to ship it until late that week. I just can't have it delivered while I'm gone. It'll probably sit outside for a few days. 

Does the Copam CP25 come with a stand?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not sure. Did you see the brand new uscutter on classified section for sale? It looks like a good deal. ... JB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I'm not sure. Did you see the brand new uscutter on classified section for sale? It looks like a good deal. ... JB


I just looked at it. It does look like a good deal, however I'm trying to reply to see if it's still available but it won't let me.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Just got and setup my LP24 today... This thing is freaking sweet. 
SignBlazer is a pain (and cheesy looking), but it really only takes a few minutes to figure out. Theres a few things you need to know to easily use Illustrator files, but the basics are: copy/paste, dont try to import; you have to outline text(obviously); you have to outline strokes; it copies paths line for line, keep this in mind and check the nodes on SB, not a bad idea to convert paths to compound objects anyway. Its a bit different than WYSIWYG in printing.

Definitely check out the uscutter.com forums. Although I had no problems with the USB/serial thing, they can help you out there

417 with stand, shipped, its paid for itself in the first week, thats about all I have to say about that.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I would order it ,so it arrived the ,I got back.No need to waste time. ...... JB


Ok, so I woke up this morning and just decided to bite the bullet and order the Copam CP2500 with the SignCut X2 software. I'm a very impatient person when it comes to getting new toys so It's going to be a rough time until it gets delivered. Now I need to order some supplies.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> Ok, so I woke up this morning and just decided to bite the bullet and order the Copam CP2500 with the SignCut X2 software. I'm a very impatient person when it comes to getting new toys so It's going to be a rough time until it gets delivered. Now I need to order some supplies.


Ilike the vinyl from Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications .Thye have great glitter vinyl. I also use vinyl calle eco film from Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. . ...... JB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone use flock? Can the same vinyl used for windows graphics be used for trucks and boats.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

so I stated earlier how impatient I am. I went into ups.com to estimate what day my cutter would be delivered and it said next Tuesday. 
In the meantime, I downloaded a trial version of the signcut x2 software. I'll spend the next week playing around with it. That may pasify me until the cutter gets here. I am the poster child for intant gratification. I hate waiting for anything.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

gmille39 said:


> Does anyone use flock? Can the same vinyl used for windows graphics be used for trucks and boats.


Check out Fellers.com. They have huge selection of vinyls for vehicles. It really all depends on how long you want it to last.

They have two vinyls that are warrented for boats (above the water line), but the catalog says many people use regular vinyl.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

gmille39 said:


> so I stated earlier how impatient I am. I went into ups.com to estimate what day my cutter would be delivered and it said next Tuesday.
> In the meantime, I downloaded a trial version of the signcut x2 software. I'll spend the next week playing around with it. That may pasify me until the cutter gets here. I am the poster child for intant gratification. I hate waiting for anything.



same here i ordered on sunday and it said it should be here this Thursday and its been the longes three days of my life. 
it has not had any updates since yesterday!!!!

*Jun 17, 2008*   1:50 AM 
 
 
 * In transit *  
 
 
 PORTLAND, OR  




 *Jun 16, 2008*   10:31 PM 
 
 
  Left FedEx origin facility  
 
 
 AUBURN, WA  




 6:20 PM 
 
 
  Arrived at FedEx location  
 
 
 AUBURN, WA  




 4:03 PM 
 
 
  Picked up  
 
 
 AUBURN, WA  




 2:41 PM 
 
 
  Package data transmitted to FedEx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gmille39 said:


> I just looked at it. It does look like a good deal, however I'm trying to reply to see if it's still available but it won't let me.


Did you read the big text under the post that explained why you couldn't reply? 

All classifieds communication needs to be via email or PM  It also mentions that in the post stuck at the top of the classifieds area.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Did you read the big text under the post that explained why you couldn't reply?
> 
> All classifieds communication needs to be via email or PM  It also mentions that in the post stuck at the top of the classifieds area.


Yes, I saw it 20 seconds after I posted that. I thought I sent another post explaining that I figured it out. My vision get blurry around the second day with no sleep. 

A little warning. Don't fall asleep standing in front of your auto-open heat press. That thing will fly open and wack you in the chin. And it hurts.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> Yes, I saw it 20 seconds after I posted that. I thought I sent another post explaining that I figured it out. My vision get blurry around the second day with no sleep.
> 
> A little warning. Don't fall asleep standing in front of your auto-open heat press. That thing will fly open and wack you in the chin. And it hurts.


I thought I was the only dummy that gets hurt by a heat press opening .I got a little burn whenI opened my hat press. lol ...... I hope you're ok ...... JB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Ithought I wasthe only dummy that gets hurt by a heat press opening .I got a little burn whenI opened my hat press. lol i hope you're ok ...... JB


Shortly before that happened I burned my hand when I dozed off and leaned into the top platen. That'll give you a nice adrenalin rush that will keep you awake for at least another 30 minutes. I never knew doing this would be so dangerous.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

ahhh my cutter made its way home. after two hours not working, problem connecting to computer. i got it working and i open SignBlazer ill just say this very unhappy with that software very very unhappy they recommended it. the cutter is pretty sick love the look just UNHAPPY WITH THAT SOFTWARE.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

If you have not activated the software, we would be happy to exchange it with SignCut X2. Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2)


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been tracking mine and it still looks like it will be delivered tomorrow. I did get the SignCut-X2 software so I can't wait to start laying some vinyl.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> I've been tracking mine and it still looks like it will be delivered tomorrow. I did get the SignCut-X2 software so I can't wait to start laying some vinyl.


Will I be able to cut this on the Copam 2500 using red white and black vinyl? Seems like I should be able to.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup if it is not real small, but whoever made that logo didn't weld the letters together.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Yup if it is not real small, but whoever made that logo didn't weld the letters together.


It will be around 12 x 12 on the back of the shirt. I didn't weld it together because I'm still working on the design. I should be done in a day or so.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

gmille39 said:


> It will be around 12 x 12 on the back of the shirt. I didn't weld it together because I'm still working on the design. I should be done in a day or so.


Then it should be no problem at all once it is vectorized.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes with t-shirt vinyl you can cut very small.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

kenimes said:


> If you have not activated the software, we would be happy to exchange it with SignCut X2. Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2)


ah man i already did


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Status*
On FedEx vehicle for delivery








Here's the new message on the FedEx tracking. My first cutter is almost home. I might have to leave early to go home and play.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope someone is there to sign for it, because they always did require a signature.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I hope someone is there to sign for it, because they always did require a signature.


My wife works from home so she should be there. I also told them it was a residence so UPS and FedEx has a couple places they put things if nobody is there.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That's good Greg, I'd just hate to see you miss another day because nobody was there to sign for it.  That would suck.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi guys can someone recommend me a vinyl cutter with an Optical Registration
but for a lot less money than the Roland GX-24.

thanks in advance


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know UScutter has some cutters that are capable of contour cutting, but I'm not sure they have a optic eye. .... JB


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> My wife works from home so she should be there. I also told them it was a residence so UPS and FedEx has a couple places they put things if nobody is there.


Greg you sound like a expectant father, but I know how you feel. I'm so glad I'm not the only person that gets so excited over new toys, I mean tools. ...... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

canchi said:


> Hi guys can someone recommend me a vinyl cutter with an Optical Registration
> but for a lot less money than the Roland GX-24.
> 
> thanks in advance


Graphtec has optical eyes and they are cheaper then rhe Roland GX-24 

Graphtec CE5000 Series Series Vinyl Cutter


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Need Help With Vinyl*

Hi,
I just recieved my samples of vinyl, and if i understand you peel warm, does the plastic top layer on vinyl, come off easy after pressing or do I need to leave a area with the plastic clear and no vinyl in one corner for wasy grab when still warm?
thanks
Cant wait to get home tonight and play
Thank you Imprintables warehouse for the samples,
Sandy Jo


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Greg you sound like a expectant father, but I know how you feel. I'm so glad I'm not the only person that gets so excited over new toys, I mean tools. ...... JB


I just got the notice that it was delivered at 12:21 at a whopping 67 lbs. It's like Christmas in June.

Yes, I always get excited over new toys. Especially about new toys that will make me money so I can buy even more toys. I think I may go home early. Battlefield, Bad Company for Xbox 360 came out today so I have to go pick up my copy first. More toys. Then it's laying vinyl time.

Anyway, I think I'll treat myself to Taco Bell on this special day.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> I hope someone is there to sign for it, because they always did require a signature.


haha really they left my cutter outside in the front yard.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Glad to hear this is like your B-day!!!!!!!!! Good luck and have fun. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Need Help With Vinyl*



sjidohair said:


> Hi,
> I just recieved my samples of vinyl, and if i understand you peel warm, does the plastic top layer on vinyl, come off easy after pressing or do I need to leave a area with the plastic clear and no vinyl in one corner for wasy grab when still warm?
> thanks
> Cant wait to get home tonight and play
> ...


Sandy you cut the side WITHOUT the clear plastic, CUT IT MIRRORED or REVERSED weed out the excess and flip it over to where plastic side is up. Lay it on shirt, press for recommended time, lift the press and peel off clear plastic, then I always repress for about another 8 seconds just to be sure it's adhered to the shirt.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> haha really they left my cutter outside in the front yard.


Yes that's the way it used to be, and I thought it still was, but I guess not.  Glad nothing happened to yours.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

david,
Is it hard to peel the plastic backing off?
I plan on putting a few different no conennected area together, pressing at once and will have 3 areas to peel all at once and wondered if this was a bad idea, if the plastic is hard to lift up, or does it kinda let go like a transfer after being heated? new toys for me too,, lol 
thanks I might sneak home early too,,,
sandy jo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

My first cutter got left out in the rain. My neighbor saw this and picked it up for me. Here's the kicker,He left for the evening and I was upset that it didn't show up. I checked and it said delivered and the next morning I was screaming at everyone. They put a trace on the package, I called my credit card company up and filed a dispute. ecause of my schedule and his we never hooked up for 3 days. When we did, I had to make a lot of calls, but I stilled yelled about it being left in the rain instead of on the porch. ...... JB


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

well it was last week on Thursday came home and it was in the front yard i didnt realy care i just wanted to open it and get it up and running


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> david,
> Is it hard to peel the plastic backing off?
> I plan on putting a few different no conennected area together, pressing at once and will have 3 areas to peel all at once and wondered if this was a bad idea, if the plastic is hard to lift up, or does it kinda let go like a transfer after being heated? new toys for me too,, lol
> thanks I might sneak home early too,,,
> sandy jo


Sandy I've never used that particular brand but I have never seen a hot peel that was hard to peel off. I do the same thing with multicut, I will have like 3 or 4 different colors that never touch each other and I press them at the same time and peel right away. You won't have any problems, or you shouldn't anyways.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply "theflowerboxx"


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> ah man i already did


You could purchase the SignCut software seperately for about $90.....fairly inexpensive.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

kenimes said:


> You could purchase the SignCut software seperately for about $90.....fairly inexpensive.


I would get the SignCut software. I got my new cutter last night and set it up. My 8 year old daughter wanted to help set it up so she helped with the stand and it was a breeze. 
I was nervous when I didn't see a disk for the software until I noticed it's a download. Only worked with it a little bit, since it got to be 2 a.m. but I really like the software. I played around with some type in Corel, went into application launcher, clicked on SignCut, and it took me right in.
Based on other peoples experience, I didn't use the USB cable. I used the larger serial cable. Haven't cut anything yet but I hope to tonight.
Question I have with the blade. After I loosen the locking nut, should the tip just extend a little bit beyond the botton? Also, when I place the blade unit into the holder, how do I know it's down far enough, but not too far? Do I just cut until it's right?
Another thing with regard to the video tutorials. Is there sound to them? They also move pretty fast. The person must have had a lot of caffien that day.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The blade should be adjusted out the thickness if a credist cards thickness maybe a mm. You should always to a cut test to assure your pressure and blade i right. good luck and happy cutting. ... JB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, so if I want to do this design, I just select all, then hit Arrange, Shaping, and Weld to connect everything together.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, I played with my vinyl samples last night and fell in love.
they all peeled like a dream.
thanks for the help.
I was just playing with them cutting out with a scissors, and pressing them, as i wanted to see how they felt and looked and washed before buying a cutter, now i cant wait for a cutter.
 
Thanks for all the help 
Sandy jo


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> Ok, I played with my vinyl samples last night and fell in love.
> they all peeled like a dream.
> thanks for the help.
> I was just playing with them cutting out with a scissors, and pressing them, as i wanted to see how they felt and looked and washed before buying a cutter, now i cant wait for a cutter.
> ...


So you have vinyl and no cutter. I just got my cutter but I have no vinyl...until today. My outdoor and shirt vinyl was delivered today. Now I just have to wait until I get home to play around.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yep greg thats right,, i have vinyl and no cutter, tried to cut letters by hand last night , not a great idea, did not look professinal,
although shapes like on my aviator, came out like a dream.
very easy to peel, yahooo 
I will be looking for some one to cut my letters untill i get a cutter. 
take care
Sandy Jo


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I removed the black outline from around "sew hot threads" since it was the only black in the design. The problem I'm having is when I weld everything, the red type turns white. I guess it does not matter as long as it gets cut differently, but I believe it still needs to show red and when I get into the SignCut software I should be able to toggle between outline and full color.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Greg the only thing that would need welded together in the pic you posted is the red letters. You don't have to weld anything that's not touching each other. 

BTW, that's why your red is turning white, because when you're welding, you're welding the red letters to the white. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Greg the only thing that would need welded together in the pic you posted is the red letters. You don't have to weld anything that's not touching each other.
> 
> BTW, that's why your red is turning white, because when you're welding, you're welding the red letters to the white. I hope this makes sense.


It makes sense now.

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The vinyl stuff is a blast. I did embroidery only for years. I then added plastisol transfers and my sales increased. I added vinyl and the explosion happened. The vinyl has transformed tthe business to a different level. ..... JB


----------

